# Jesse Jackson: Obama should pardon Hillary Clinton



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

One of those conundrums for Barry and the left. JJ is a pile of steaming crap without a doubt and must have been the chosen surrogate to directly broach this topic.



> "It would be a monumental moral mistake to pursue the indictment of Hillary Clinton," Jackson said. He said issuing the pardon could help heal the nation, like Ford's pardon of Nixon did.


Heal the nation my arse.

Jesse Jackson: Obama should pardon Hillary Clinton


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Who is going to pardon JJ? He can have the cell next to hers as far as I am concerned. Neither will see a day in jail.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Typical.

He wants to talk about morals now....now that Hillary proved she had none.

The rule of law should dictate what happens. 

If Obama pardons her, it will be another big chunk taken from his "legacy"...something that he holds in high regard.

From everything I am hearing and reading....the Clinton machine has become a liability for the democrats.

Obama may think twice about giving her special treatment.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Even if Hilary is never indited,,, the more people who call for her to be pardoned the more nails it drives into the Democratic party's left leaning policies. 

Go ahead Obama, pardon Hillary. By pardoning her you have to publically acknowledge that your Secretary of State is a snake and the Clinton Foundation is nothing but a government sanctioned bribery mechanism.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> Typical.
> 
> He wants to talk about morals now....now that Hillary proved she had none.
> 
> ...


Barry is likely more worried about the 18 emails that he sent to HRC on her private server when HRC was SOS. Then Barry lies to the public and say that he did not know anything about the server until the media broke the story. Barry is looking out for Barry number one. If pardoning HRC keeps Barry free from legal entanglements, then he will do it. Barry will make millions once out of office and still be a chief power in the DNC.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I was hoping jesse jackson was dead. He sounded brain dead the last time I heard him.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I was hoping jesse jackson was dead. He sounded brain dead the last time I heard him.


He and Al are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

They were called "drivers" on the old plantations....slaves that were promoted to positions of power over the working slaves.

In the modern day Democratic Plantation ideology....they are still needed. Sharpton, Jackson and others fill that need.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Hell , put them all on a very slow boat to Africa " with a **** ** it ".


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm in the minority on this but I have no problem with Obama giving her a pardon. First it will acknowledge that she did commit illegal acts if she accepts it. Secondly it will take political pressure off Trump to go after her like he promised. Thirdly it assures Hillary and Obama will never again hold elected office in the United States on the national level. 

Hillary should have ended up in jail or at the minimum got the same treatment General David Petraeus got but her handlers and the DNC will fight to ensure that never happens. This way at least we'll get a little justice by never having to worry about her holding office again.


****EDIT****
Also, think of the millions of dollars this would save on the investigation, trial, and appeals all to come to the same conclusion millions of Americans did on election day. I would be satisfied with the public disgrace and fall from power.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm in the minority on this but I have no problem with Obama giving her a pardon. First it will acknowledge that she did commit illegal acts if she accepts it. Secondly it will take political pressure off Trump to go after her like he promised. Thirdly it assures Hillary and Obama will never again hold elected office in the United States on the national level.
> 
> Hillary should have ended up in jail or at the minimum got the same treatment General David Petraeus got but her handlers and the DNC will fight to ensure that never happens. This way at least we'll get a little justice by never having to worry about her holding office again.
> 
> ...


I see what you are saying, but in all reality, Trump will not have to have anything to do with investigating HRC. Chavetz and the Senate will continue to push the investigation for the emails/server and the FBI and JD will continue to push the Clinton Foundation investigation. These will happen independent of Trump.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jesse is having a REALLY hard time getting noticed - he gets the "call" after all else fails .... I think his daughter-in-law is still in the clink - he's buzy babysitting and squeezing $$$$ out of his long term blackmail schemes ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jesse is having a REALLY hard time getting noticed - he gets the "call" after all else fails .... I think his daughter-in-law is still in the clink - he's buzy babysitting and squeezing $$$$ out of his long term blackmail schemes ....

Obammy just ignores the entire Jackson Family - they were the very first old Chicago buddies that got crapped on - Jesse had his WH bedroom picked out and Jesse Jr had a gavel engraved and ready to take over Congress .....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> Jesse is having a REALLY hard time getting noticed - he gets the "call" after all else fails .... I think his daughter-in-law is still in the clink - he's buzy babysitting and squeezing $$$$ out of his long term blackmail schemes ....


Is JJ Jr. still in the clink as well?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Laws are laws for a reason, people should not get to pick and choose which they want to obey or which they
want to enforce. Same true for immigration, same true for handling government secrets. Trump should appoint a DOJ and say "do your job, and see to it the people under you do theirs" that's all that should need to be said. When the same laws don't apply to everyone equally, we no longer live in a fee country.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Is JJ Jr. still in the clink as well?


no he's been out awhile now - that's why the missis is locked up - the judge agreed that one should be available for babysitting - the prisons were happier than hail to get rid of the SOB - the first prison transferred him just short of the jail guards hanging him ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> He and Al are cut from the same cloth.


No, from the same sulfur dioxide contaminated tar pit, like the La Brea.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> View attachment 29569


Go figure never knew she was that short... huh


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jesse is a Putz.


----------

